# Notice of TTOC Annual General Meeting



## B16TTC (Jul 7, 2003)

The Club's AGM will take place at 3:30 on Sunday, 17 July at the Crich Tramway Museum.
(It is being held as part of EvenTT11 to enable more members to attend and participate)

At the AGM, the Club Committee (who can all stand for re-election) is elected, proposals & plans for 2011~12 are discussed. Nominations (proposed & seconded by Club members) are open for the following Committee Posts:


Chairman 
Vice-Chairman
Treasurer
Club Secretary
Membership Secretary
absoluTTe Editor
Events Secretary
Reps Secretary
Webmaster
Competition Secretary
Marketing Secretary
The closing date for nominations is 14 days before the AGM. ie. Sunday, 3 July.
The closing date for proposals & questions for discussion at the meeting is also Sunday, 3 July.
All nominations, proposals & questions should be sent by email to [email protected].
After nominations have closed, ballot papers will be sent to all current Club Members to be returned by Friday, 15 July.

Mervyn Larner


----------

